# What's your preference?



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I reckon most guys would go for 2,3,4 and 5 mostly..but I'm female what do I know!!!

I don't know which I am but I would aim to be a 9 

View attachment 114780


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

3 by a mile.

then 8


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

3, 8 and 9. But no big than 9. Think Andreia brazier


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhh c'mon @Skye666

You Mean I've gotta choose?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> If I were gay or bi I'd choose 2,3 8 or 9


lol..well u don't have to be..



Will2309 said:


> 3, 8 and 9. But no big than 9. Think Andreia brazier


mmm I think Andria brazier often :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ahhh c'mon @Skye666
> 
> You Mean I've gotta choose?


yes vern....I think ur a 3,4,5 kinda man


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

4 and 5!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> If I were gay or bi I'd choose 2,3 8 or 9


do u agree with me...I actually wouldn't say 3 was curvy or 4 flabby? I think 5 is more curvy.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

3, 8 & 9.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

3 or 5



Skye666 said:


> yes vern....I think ur a 3,4,5 kinda man


Thats me LOL


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

It's funny how guys generally would pick say 3 yet most girls would want to look like 9 or 2 and for males most of us want to look jacked to the gills but girls don't want that in males the majority want a slinger fit looking model type ,

both sexs wants a body the other sex doesn't find as appealing , notice I said the majoritylike the general public not a forum of steroid an gym addicts we of course would perhaps pick 9 more than a general middle aged man who does nothing


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> yes vern....I think ur a 3,4,5 kinda man


Close!.......But no cigar.

2 3 8 and 9 oh and 8

i like 8 as well

did I mention 8?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

2,3,8.

9 for me isn't attractive to a girl more hench than me lol, however sometimes I can't open the mayonnaise..... Lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

6

she will have low self esteem and will do anything to please you.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

3,8,9

Would love a woman who was as interested in the gym as me.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

2 or 3

8 with a boob job


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Close!.......But no cigar.
> 
> 2 3 8 and 9 oh and 8
> 
> ...


so anything with a pulse? :lol:

not many people saying 4 and 5..

@Skye666 what's it for you?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> so anything with a pulse? :lol:
> 
> not many people saying 4 and 5..
> 
> ...


Wait now hang on. I do have standards!

Well they've gotta be warm :devil2:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

One after the other

Then I start ageing lol

I get bored quickly


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

In order of preference: 1, 3, 8, 5.

What the hell is ottermode? I probably look closest to that.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> In order of preference: 1, 3, 8, 5.
> 
> What the hell is ottermode? I probably look closest to that.


You are picking from the top pic aren't you @Varg?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Wait now hang on. I do have standards!
> 
> Well they've gotta be warm :devil2:


 :lol:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> You are picking from the top pic aren't you @Varg?


lol yes. Just commenting on the male one.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> lol yes. Just commenting on the male one.


 :huh: Juuuuuusst checkin


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Verno said:


> You are picking from the top pic aren't you @Varg?


My wife varies between 1 & 2.

When she's a 2 she moans she's "fat" :mellow:

PS. She's 40 so not doing bad.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Varg said:


> My wife varies between 1 & 2.
> 
> When she's a 2 she moans she's "fat" :mellow:
> 
> PS. She's 40 so not doing bad.


And it never changes mate. Regardless of what you tell them!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I reckon most guys would go for 2,3,4 and 5 mostly..but I'm female what do I know!!!
> 
> I don't know which I am but I would aim to be a 9
> 
> View attachment 114780


hard to tell....its whats inside that counts....would have expected better from you Skye


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

2,3,4 & 8. Could maybe be pushed to 5


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

2 or 8 for me


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

2 or 8

our lass was a 2, starting to get a bit complacent and heading toward a 3 now, need to whip her in to shape, that is when I let her leave the kitchen of course


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

How about 7? She might have a nice personality and be down to earth.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

nitrogen said:


> How about 7? She might have a nice personality and be down to earth.


No, she'll either be a self-pitying binge eater, or even worse "bubbly".


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

2 or 3.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

3, 4, 5,

definately not skinny or muscular, would rather go for a chubby or curvy girl over that any day.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> I reckon most guys would go for 2,3,4 and 5 mostly..but I'm female what do I know!!!
> 
> I don't know which I am but I would aim to be a 9
> 
> View attachment 114780


I'd smash them all personally. Number 7 would be a good cardio session and if she was on top it would also work the core quite well also


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

9 by far.










My perfect woman


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

2,3,4, or 5 are fine by me, though my wife is slowly morphing into a 6 and I don't love her or fancy her any less than I ever have. Body shape changes and is no indication of how sexy, loyal, loving, intelligent, ethical, conversationally entertaining etc etc etc a person is. Beauty is only skin deep.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd choose 7. Simply cos I aint done one before!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> 3, 4, 5,
> 
> definately not skinny or muscular, would rather go for a chubby or curvy girl over that any day.


Same mate, My wifes like a 3 with a nice peach of an ass "AND NO IM NOT PUTTING UP PICS TO PROVE" The videos i have are for me when she not about HAHAHAHA



Leeds89 said:


> 9 by far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feck no she bigger than me


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> 2,3,4, or 5 are fine by me, though my wife is slowly morphing into a 6 and I don't love her or fancy her any less than I ever have. Body shape changes and is no indication of how sexy, loyal, loving, intelligent, ethical, conversationally entertaining etc etc etc a person is. Beauty is only skin deep.


Nice to hear that, Everyone gets old eventually


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> I reckon most guys would go for 2,3,4 and 5 mostly..but I'm female what do I know!!!
> 
> I don't know which I am but I would aim to be a 9
> 
> View attachment 114780


You're right, 3 is the winner for me but realistically the only ones i wouldnt be interested in would be 6 and 7, maybe 9 too.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

What Chelsea said ^


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Definitively 3.






I always wanted to be the baby in this video.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Same mate, My wifes like a 3 with a nice peach of an ass "AND NO IM NOT PUTTING UP PICS TO PROVE" The videos i have are for me when she not about HAHAHAHA
> 
> Feck no she bigger than me


Incentive to get bigger :thumbup1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

About an 8.5 for me. Not that I'm in any position to be choosy with a face like mine!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> so anything with a pulse? :lol:
> 
> not many people saying 4 and 5..
> 
> ...


bearmode but bultfat ( whatever that means) is ok too...and athletic looks good but the personality generally that goes with that stinks..in my experience that is.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Leeds89 said:


> 9 by far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would f*cking ruin that. Gotta massive thing for Miss Arvebrink!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> I would f*cking ruin that. Gotta massive thing for Miss Arvebrink!


Me too mate, she's my favourite by a long way. Nice to see someone else with excellent taste


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

3,2,8.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Me too mate, she's my favourite by a long way. Nice to see someone else with excellent taste


i dont go for muscly girls but theres something about sophie that is :thumb :thumb shes only like 20 or something too aint she? :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> hard to tell....its whats inside that counts....would have expected better from you Skye


what's on the inside counts for a guy what's on the outside counts for a girl 

whats ya outside like barsnack...clean and tidy I hope


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Leeds89 said:


> Me too mate, she's my favourite by a long way. Nice to see someone else with excellent taste


 :bounce: Yep, yep, yep, yep


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> 2 or 8
> 
> our lass was a 2, starting to get a bit complacent and heading toward a 3 now, need to whip her in to shape, that is when I let her leave the kitchen of course


u bagged yaself a 2???? Jesus how???? :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> 9 by far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shelooks more hench than 9 though.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> u bagged yaself a 2???? Jesus how???? :lol:


fvck knows, everybody else says the same lol.

Must be my handsome looks and charming charisma.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

3


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Skye666 said:


> do u agree with me...I actually wouldn't say 3 was curvy or 4 flabby? I think 5 is more curvy.


I thought that too.. its pretty harsh tbh.

3-5 for me anyway.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hard to tell....its whats inside that counts...


A cock...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> 2,3,4, or 5 are fine by me, though my wife is slowly morphing into a 6 and I don't love her or fancy her any less than I ever have. Body shape changes and is no indication of how sexy, loyal, loving, intelligent, ethical, conversationally entertaining etc etc etc a person is. Beauty is only skin deep.


so ur preference is 2,3,4,5

but as ur wife morphs in to a 6 u don't mind....well course u don't most wouldn't I guess if they have been there a long time and know their sexiness loyalties intelligence etc but realistically most won't choose a 6 because they wouldn't attempt to even get to know them based on those qualities...sad as it is....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'd choose 7. Simply cos I aint done one before!


well as it's become the main trend in Britain these days I don't know how u havnt managed it yet ...it's definitely out there lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> fvck knows, everybody else says the same lol.
> 
> Must be my handsome looks and charming charisma.


or ur Betty swallox some girls love a Betty


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

2/3 preferably but id do a 4 a 5 a 7


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

all bar 6 and 7.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> :bounce: Yep, yep, yep, yep
> 
> View attachment 114789
> 
> ...


Nom Nom fooooookin Nom!!

Who be that? :drool:


----------



## gooniedog (Apr 20, 2015)

5-4-3 in that order I'm an ass man


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Verno said:


> Nom Nom fooooookin Nom!!
> 
> Who be that? :drool:


Same bird @Leeds89 posted a pic up of. Sophie Arvebrink. She most definitely on the beefy side but makes it look fecking sexy


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> so ur preference is 2,3,4,5
> 
> but as ur wife morphs in to a 6 u don't mind....well course u don't most wouldn't I guess if they have been there a long time and know their sexiness loyalties intelligence etc but realistically most won't choose a 6 because they wouldn't attempt to even get to know them based on those qualities...sad as it is....


The honest answer is I can't answer that honestly. Reason being, my current relationship has been going 18 years and the one before lasted 11+ years so I'd have to refer back to a very different me to understand how I would behave in reality.I can say though that I've known quite a few women who fell well outside the supposed stereotype of what is physically attractive who had charisma and sexiness that would have had me pursuing them like a rabid dog had I been single. I've also met quite a few "beautiful" women who for one reason or another I found quite unattractive.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I would say any apart from 6 or 7. Favourites would have to be 2, 3 or 9


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> 9 by far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes please!!! daaamn!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> shelooks more hench than 9 though.


but you still would though?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> Same bird @Leeds89 posted a pic up of. Sophie Arvebrink. She most definitely on the beefy side but makes it look fecking sexy


Looks like I need to make a new library up!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> what's on the inside counts for a guy what's on the outside counts for a girl
> 
> whats ya outside like barsnack...clean and tidy I hope


more rough and ready with pubes like Bob Marleys head


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> but you still would though?


no prob not tbh I think muscle on women is sexy but for me takes more...and I'm not that struck on her face.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> more rough and ready with pubes like Bob Marleys head


like


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

2 all day.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

All of them especially 6 & 7


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> 2 all day.


really? I had u down as a lover of 7 



Nuts said:


> All of them especially 6 & 7


can't have all of them...greedy


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> can't have all of them...greedy


Hey?? Why not? My wife is a 2 and the GF is a 3, just fancy a change!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

8 or 9

5 isn't chubby she fat!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Hey?? Why not? My wife is a 2 and the GF is a 3, just fancy a change!


wife and gf...not sure if this is lucky or torture!



UlsterRugby said:


> 8 or 9
> 
> 5 isn't chubby she fat!


no..no ..nooooo..this is where men get twisted. 5 is more curvy not fat


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> wife and gf...not sure if this is lucky or torture!


Mmmm it has been torture but once I got the right GF it was much better


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Numero nove.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Well happy with the consensus on here lol 

I'm a 3 verging dangerously close to a 4. Men want the ultimate in their minds but once you've convinced a man that you are his one, it takes a lot of weight change to bother them either way


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

3


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

3 and 8 are very nice, 2 is decent as well.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Mmmm it has been torture but once I got the right GF it was much better


nuts by name.........


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

About a 3 to 4.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Well happy with the consensus on here lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See id have pegged you between 2and8


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Well happy with the consensus on here lol
> 
> I'm a 3 verging dangerously close to a 4. Men want the ultimate in their minds but once you've convinced a man that you are his one, it takes a lot of weight change to bother them either way


ur scoring well :thumb:


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

got to be 2,3, or 4.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

graham58 said:


> got to be 2,3, or 4.











Good choices Graham


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Verno said:


> View attachment 114800
> 
> 
> Good choices Graham


no comment.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

nitrogen said:


> How about 7? She might have a nice personality and be down to earth.


she is all yours ,enjoy.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

4


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

2.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

2 is difficult for a lot of women these days,the rest are easily attainable imo....slack diet,some training/stims etc.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

no 2 but in a very short skirt


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Number 2 for me 'cos that's how my Betty looks.


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

9 all the way isnt there some scientific law that makes 7 more like 3 with every Lager drunk ?


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Number 2's just perfect


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Combination of 3 and 9


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

always go for a women with little hands,makes your d*ck look big


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This one is just lust


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Im a 5ish at the min, but love to be like 9


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

3. Id take her to the cinema and tell her she looked nice


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> This one is just lust


That's a man.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> That's a man.


too strong for you??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> You strong for you??


pardon


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

6 and 7. What the f*ck? Is that fat roll count? Metric tonnes of bodyfat? How many KFC's they have a day? Or how many guys they've eaten after sex?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason Gray said:


> 6 and 7. What the f*ck? Is that fat roll count? Metric tonnes of bodyfat? How many KFC's they have a day? Or how many guys they've eaten after sex?


if you could have sex with any woman you liked once a week but you had to eat them after it would you do it? if you agree its one a week for the rest of your life


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ashcrapper said:


> pardon


Take the c*ck out of your ear, you'll be able to hear the posts better...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason Gray said:


> Take the c*ck out of your ear, you'll be able to hear the posts better...


please stop bullying me


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you could have sex with any woman you liked once a week but you had to eat them after it would you do it? if you agree its one a week for the rest of your life


No way. What if I got really pissed and thought it'd be funny to chose 7, forgetting I had to eat her afterwards. Mate, that'd be a straight keto diet for a month, no room for carbs, not even an apple.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> please stop bullying me


hahaha where have you been lately? :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason Gray said:


> No way. What if I got really pissed and thought it'd be funny to chose 7, forgetting I had to eat her afterwards. Mate, that'd be a straight Kheto diet for a month, no room for carbs, not even an apple.


  good to see you thinking this through, you will go far young man



Nuts said:


> hahaha where have you been lately? :confused1:


a pilgrimage to find myself. went to Africa, Tibet and somewhere in Italy. was amazing


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> good to see you thinking this through, you will go far young man
> 
> a pilgrimage to find myself. went to Africa, Tibet and somewhere in Italy. was amazing


brilliant good to see you back, forum has missed you :cool2:


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ashcrapper said:


> good to see you thinking this through, you will go far young man


Wish I was young. And I didn't have to think, just recalled an experience. When I woke up to the sound of floor boards creaking and about an inch of the duvet over me. I had no recollection of the night before but the monster next to me made 7 look like Kate Moss.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Nuts said:


> brilliant good to see you back, forum has missed you :cool2:


thank you, a lovely thing to say


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Wish I was young. And I didn't have to think, just recalled an experience. When I woke up to the sound of floor boards creaking and about an inch of the duvet over me. I had no recollection of the night before but the monster next to me made 7 look like Kate Moss.


Oh and the used johnnies meant I'd done the unthinkable but the real hurter was there were actually chicken bones on the floor. Must've been her version of foreplay.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason Gray said:


> Oh and the used johnnies meant I'd done the unthinkable but the real hurter was there were actually chicken bones on the floor. Must've been her version of foreplay.


stop talking to yourself


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ashcrapper said:


> stop talking to yourself


I can't, I'm reliving the ordeal now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason Gray said:


> I can't, I'm reliving the ordeal now.


talk to me Jason, I can help


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> too strong for you??


She/he has a man's face.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes said:


> She/he has a man's face.


so did buffalo bill but he was a beautiful butterfly


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> She/he has a man's face.


Yes lips look cheap... But that body its made for sex lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Yes lips look cheap... But that body its made for sex lol


Meh...Vito Basso is better.


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

2,3,8


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ashcrapper said:


> talk to me Jason, I can help


Thanks for caring Ashcrapper but I can put it out of my mind. And the doctors already helped by fixing my crushed pelvis and broken ribs.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason Gray said:


> Thanks for caring Ashcrapper but I can put it out of my mind. And the doctors already helped by fixing my crushed pelvis and broken ribs.


Im glad you're moving on. Well done


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> Thanks for caring Ashcrapper but I can put it out of my mind. And the doctors already helped by fixing my crushed pelvis and broken ribs.


sounds like a tank..

but from what you said it sounds like she sneaked out in the morning??


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Plate said:


> sounds like a tank..
> 
> but from what you said it sounds like she sneaked out in the morning??


That bohemouth couldn't of f*cking sneaked anywhere. Actually in my desperation to rid asap I gave her my number and said I had to go into work. She must've thought I liked 'me big cos she sent me photo messages for days after. The lads at work f*ckin loved it, I had to email round an update everyday to stop answering the same question ha ha.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Jason Gray said:


> That bohemouth couldn't of f*cking sneaked anywhere. Actually in my desperation to rid asap I gave her my number and said I to go into work. She must've thought I liked 'me big cos she sent me photo messages for days after. The lads at work f*ckin loved it, I had to email round an update everyday to stop answering the same question ha ha.


lol suppose you wouldn't have to worry about her hiding in your bushes.. Poor lass probably though she had snagged a fella..

Never done anything anywhere near the no. 7 pic, don't know how I feel about that either.. Maybe I have missed out..

i reckon they put a little extra mustard on it (pun intended)


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Plate said:


> lol suppose you wouldn't have to worry about her hiding in your bushes.. Poor lass probably though she had snagged a fella..
> 
> Never done anything anywhere near the no. 7 pic, don't know how I feel about that either.. Maybe I have missed out..
> 
> i reckon they put a little extra mustard on it (pun intended)


Ha ha. Fella there isn't a bush in the world big enough for her to hide in, except number 7's possibly.

Trust me you've missed nothing, except a couple of hours in the fetal position trying not to cry, self-loathing, nausea, ironic applause from your work mates, a mention taking the piss at the floor meeting that week from a Director...ok, no more.

Can we get back to talkin about fitties or i will be PM'ing Ashcrapper for that counseling...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Verno said:


> See id have pegged you between 2and8


Nah! My profile pic is misleading you maybe? I'm a solid 3 even at my skinniest (65kg) and in the 4 zone at my current slacked off for six months weight (76kg Whoops!)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Jason Gray said:


> Ha ha. Fella there isn't a bush in the world big enough for her to hide in, except number 7's possibly.
> 
> Trust me you've missed nothing, except a couple of hours in the fetal position trying not to cry, self-loathing, nausea, ironic applause from your work mates, a mention taking the piss at the floor meeting that week from a Director...ok, no more.
> 
> Can we get back to talkin about fitties or i will be PM'ing Ashcrapper for that counseling...


I think you've spun the story out for quite long enough don't you? Two full pages of telling a bizarre story about how cool you are because you accidentally shagged a whale but still scored lolpoints with the boys at work is probably enough


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Jason Gray said:


> Oh and the used johnnies meant I'd done the unthinkable but the real hurter was there were actually chicken bones on the floor. Must've been her version of foreplay.


She'd possibly excreted the remains of her previous sexual conquest.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lotte said:


> Nah! My profile pic is misleading you maybe? I'm a solid 3 even at my skinniest (65kg) and in the 4 zone at my current slacked off for six months weight (76kg Whoops!)


Ahh that must be it. My minds eye has a lot to answer for sometimes :wink:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> She'd possibly excreted the remains of her previous sexual conquest.


barf


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

3/5/9


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Lotte said:


> I think you've spun the story out for quite long enough don't you? Two full pages of telling a bizarre story about how cool you are because you accidentally shagged a whale but still scored lolpoints with the boys at work is probably enough


Jesus, have a bad [email protected] earlier or something? And you know maybe I didn't have to tell it but you 100% didn't have to read it. Although in fairness your sentiments were also mine hence my wish to return to talking about fitties...


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

3


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

9, always liked that look ever since the likes of Cory Everson and Lenda Murray :wub:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Jason Gray said:


> Jesus, have a bad [email protected] earlier or something? And you know maybe I didn't have to tell it but you 100% didn't have to read it. Although in fairness your sentiments were also mine hence my wish to return to talking about fitties...


 :lol: No such thing as a bad wank!

No big deal, the "haha fat women" line was just beginning to chafe.

We might laugh but there are body types for everyone; my older sister is an 8 and only seems to attract total [email protected] my younger sister is a 6 and has the most wonderful, adoring bf... she also makes a shitload of money making videos and standing on her slaves so there you go! lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Jesus, have a bad [email protected] earlier or something? And you know maybe I didn't have to tell it but you 100% didn't have to read it. Although in fairness your sentiments were also mine hence my wish to return to talking about fitties...


it wasn't set up to just talk about 'fitties' or slag off larger ladies ( who u appear to have had sex with?? Don't get that! ) ' it's just to see what guys preference is because I think guys generally don't know a chubby from a curvey...( based on what I've seen them write in the past)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Calm down ladies I love a good whale harpooning story, jeez spoil sports!

I used to know of lads having a bet on who can bag the biggest? I never did it but it happens..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Calm down ladies I love a good whale harpooning story, jeez spoil sports!
> 
> I used to know of lads having a bet on who can bag the biggest? I never did it but it happens..


well ya know myself and lotte could see Who could bag the ugliest, smallest willy, no personality cry baby 'help me chat to a girl' kinda guy from UKM but hell we would be here all day coz it's nearly all of u.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> it wasn't set up to just talk about 'fitties' or slag off larger ladies ( who u appear to have had sex with?? Don't get that! ) ' it's just to see what guys preference is because I think guys generally don't know a chubby from a curvey...( based on what I've seen them write in the past)


Guys, why getting so upset? So much estrogen flying around in here. Skye666 I'm prescribing an increased dose of Arimidex and lift up your shirt and I'll have a look and tell you if you need Nolva. Just a couple of final points from me which will probably cause further chafing and hysterics:

1) in general I was responding to other users posts, I actually ended the story

2) Skye666, you may need to dictionary.com ironic, but posting ten pictures of fitties and fatties then saying the post isn't about fitties and fatties is pretty hilarious.

3) why waste more time on something you don't like acting like an offended number 6 whose just been called big-boned? Just let it go dude, you didn't just get a s**t wrapped in Gold paper for your birthday, it was a couple of posts.

4) You don't get it? So you've never been out in the city smashed and woken up next to something horrible? Where you grow up and live? Easter Island.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> well ya know myself and lotte could see Who could bag the ugliest, smallest willy, no personality cry baby 'help me chat to a girl' kinda guy from UKM but hell we would be here all day coz it's nearly all of u.


fvckin lmao!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Guys, why getting so upset? So much estrogen flying around in here. Skye666 I'm prescribing an increased dose of Arimidex and lift up your shirt and I'll have a look and tell you if you need Nolva. Just a couple of final points from me which will probably cause further chafing and hysterics:
> 
> 1) in general I was responding to other users posts, I actually ended the story
> 
> ...


so u can count....to erm....4.. Ok but did u read the title 'what's ur preference' not ' guys do u like em fat or fit' so I'm lost with that...I don't know what on earth A RIM idex is but as u linked it to shirt lifting is this to,do,with rimming..I'm certainly not that type,of girl. And I'm not a number 6 look at my ankles douche..I'm more likely an 8


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> so u can count....to erm....4.. Ok but did u read the title 'what's ur preference' not ' guys do u like em fat or fit' so I'm lost with that...I don't know what on earth A RIM idex is but as u linked it to shirt lifting is this to,do,with rimming..I'm certainly not that type,of girl. And I'm not a number 6 look at my ankles douche..I'm more likely an 8


Ha ha...Douche? Ok, if you don't know what Arimidex from AstraZeneca is then...sh*t, what can be said. An Aromatase Inhibitor has nothing to do with rimming. Look I'll just leave your thread, you're obviously the sensitive type and from the number of commas and lack of spaces I think your getting pretty stressed. And it's only gonna get worse, it's like when the thick kid at school tries to banter back and it's just embarrassing...enjoy your fitties and fatties and look up AI's.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

@Skye666 causing bother again?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> so u can count....to erm....4.. Ok but did u read the title 'what's ur preference' not ' guys do u like em fat or fit' so I'm lost with that...I don't know what on earth A RIM idex is but as u linked it to shirt lifting is this to,do,with rimming..I'm certainly not that type,of girl. And I'm not a number 6 look at my ankles douche..I'm more likely an 8


wait a min, do u or dont u rim?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> @Skye666 causing bother again?


no I never cause it..are u on this arimidex stuff ? Should I be trying it will it make look like a 9 



Heavyassweights said:


> wait a min, do u or dont u rim?


stop pretending u don't know...sigh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Ha ha...Douche? Ok, if you don't know what Arimidex from AstraZeneca is then...sh*t, what can be said. An Aromatase Inhibitor has nothing to do with rimming. Look I'll just leave your thread, you're obviously the sensitive type and from the number of commas and lack of spaces I think your getting pretty stressed. And it's only gonna get worse, it's like when the thick kid at school tries to banter back and it's just embarrassing...enjoy your fitties and fatties and look up AI's.


ok


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> no I never cause it..are u on this arimidex stuff ? Should I be trying it will it make look like a 9
> 
> stop pretending u don't know...sigh


well played


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> *@Skye666 causing bother again?*


i no how to handle most people on here but skye is defo a difficult one best to steer clear lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ok


Keyboard warrior lol...

You cant be like that real life...

Too much attitude for a woman...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> i no how to handle most people on here but skye is defo a difficult one best to steer clear lol


awww vet..take that back I'm always forgiving of ur sexist comments come on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Keyboard warrior lol...
> 
> You cant be like that real life...
> 
> Too much attitude for a woman...


lol don't u start!!! I am ...meet me is my only proof.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

vetran said:


> i at how to handle most people on here but skye is defo a difficult one best to steer clear lol


nar she likes to play the hard miss independent feminist but I can tell deep down shes just a pussy cat in need of a cuddle.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's funny how most guys on here think I'm a pain ...yet I like u all...summat not right here


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> *awww vet..take that back I'm always forgiving of ur sexist comments come on  *


only joking your a good sport :thumbup1:


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

2,3,4,5,8,9

5 and 8 been my favorite


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hummmmmm......I'm deffo a 9.

overlaid with 4..................and possibly 5 as well.....

minus the boobs.... :lol:

im thinking I'm not selling this so well... :lol:

bearmode looks good to me....cough........


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

3, 4, 5, and i'd say I'm a bear on the man post, unfortunately when out with the mrs I seem to attract gay men that like "bears", luckily I'm not offended and have a laugh! lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

jimbo83 said:


> 3, 4, 5, and i'd say I'm a bear on the man post, unfortunately when out with the mrs I seem to attract gay men that like "bears", luckily I'm not offended and have a laugh! lol


no stinky pinky when the Mrs is busy??


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> no stinky pinky when the Mrs is busy??


no lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I like my women as I like my t.v. remote control.

Sits on the sofa, has pointy buttons to play with, and does what the fcuk it's told.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Archaic said:


> I like my women as I like my t.v. remote control.
> 
> Sits on the sofa, has pointy buttons to play with, and does what the fcuk it's told.


that would be true if I ever got hold of the fvckin remote :lol:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Plate said:


> that would be true if I ever got hold of the fvckin remote :lol:


All day long my daughter is in charge of the remote, all evening long my mrs is in charge of the remote. When she goes to bed I'm allowed to play with it for half hour or so..

Usually ends in a babestation wank, whether I've had sex or not. It's a kind of ritual that I feel is important to uphold!


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> All day long my daughter is in charge of the remote, all evening long my mrs is in charge of the remote. When she goes to bed I'm allowed to play with it for half hour or so..
> 
> Usually ends in a babestation wank, whether I've had sex or not. It's a kind of ritual that I feel is important to uphold!


Hope you wipe the remote you dirty [email protected] lol ........ DAD why are the buttons 9, 0 and 6 sticky???


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

jimbo83 said:


> Hope you wipe the remote you dirty [email protected] lol ........ DAD why are the buttons 9, 0 and 6 sticky???


Sick mate. I'm a hygienic [email protected], I always spunk in one of the mrs socks from the laundry basket.


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Sick mate. I'm a hygienic w**ker, I always spunk in one of the mrs socks from the laundry basket.


lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Archaic said:


> All day long my daughter is in charge of the remote, all evening long my mrs is in charge of the remote. When she goes to bed I'm allowed to play with it for half hour or so..
> 
> Usually ends in a babestation wank, whether I've had sex or not. It's a kind of ritual that I feel is important to uphold!


i can't like but every time you post I think fvckin hell that's just like me lol

i allways send the Mrs to bed before me because I have to watch Micky mouse clubhouse all day and I need that time to watch a bird deepthroating a house phone lol


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> so u can count....to erm....4.. Ok but did u read the title 'what's ur preference' not ' guys do u like em fat or fit' so I'm lost with that...I don't know what on earth A RIM idex is but as u linked it to shirt lifting is this to,do,with rimming..I'm certainly not that type,of girl. And I'm not a number 6 look at my ankles douche..I'm more likely an 8


Morning Skye666, look, I asked one of the guys on here if you were always so sensitive and, I've just seen his reply, he said yeah but you were a girl. Sh*t I'm sorry. Some of my comments must have seemed so insensitive. I feel awful. You talking about getting rimmed n the like. So I'm really sorry, I just didn't think a lady would have a profile pic of knickers around stilettos...ha ha

Actually, you know what, I lied. I'm not sorry. Make sure you dictionary.com ironic, cos a 'not that type of girl' with a photo of knickers round ankles will probably be the definition.

have a nice Sunday Sunshine.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jason Gray said:


> Morning Skye666, look, I asked one of the guys on here if you were always so sensitive and, I've just seen his reply, he said yeah but you were a girl. Sh*t I'm sorry. Some of my comments must have seemed so insensitive. I feel awful. You talking about getting rimmed n the like. So I'm really sorry, I just didn't think a lady would have a profile pic of knickers around stilettos...ha ha
> 
> Actually, you know what, I lied. I'm not sorry. Make sure you dictionary.com ironic, cos a 'not that type of girl' with a photo of knickers round ankles will probably be the definition.
> 
> have a nice Sunday Sunshine.


well the apology was nice while it lasted!

Here's the thing re the avi...so if I'm looking at ur avi seeing a baseball cap wearing boy what am I going to think? Yep not good infact I might even think u stole it if I stereotype / judge u, but if I get passed that and see those arms / shoulder boulders well now. The avi looks different. so my avi was a social, experiment no one has ever said nice shoes...shame that ..look outside the box now and then.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

3 8 9


----------



## JayOne (Aug 18, 2015)

8 then 3!


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

2,3,9


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I reckon most guys would go for 2,3,4 and 5 mostly..but I'm female what do I know!!!
> 
> I don't know which I am but I would aim to be a 9


here's what I really think.

1,2,3 ...put these in the same bikini and holding the same stance in the same light they will look the same. 2 and 3 I say are similar only difference is boobs. 4 and 5 put them in same bikini same stance..no difference.

i think 6 is more of 'chubby' not 5. I wouldn't say 8 is athletic if u look at her chest and arms not much different to number 2 her abs show abit more that's all. I'd say 9 is athletic although yh she's got muscle but she looks athletically fit to me...a hench female body builder would define 'muscular' to me. When guys says 'she's too hench' referring to a number 9 often women who train ( I mean those more serious about training not the ones who say I don't want to be big!) would aspire more to a 9.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

How the f**k is 4 flabby


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

mrwright said:


> How the f**k is 4 flabby


I don't think the scale is overly accurate.......


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

2 is my main preference, 3 and 4 also but that's about it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

6 and 7 look like they have stinky fannies, the rest are ok, 0, 1 and 2 are a bit suspect but it depends on personality.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How the f**k is 4 flabby


lol.she's got abit of belly but not flabby


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> 2 is my main preference, 3 and 4 also but that's about it.


do u not think 2 and 3 look the same?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> do u not think 2 and 3 look the same?


Very similar, I just prefer really slim girls. 0 and 1 are just awful and 2 is slightly slimmer than 3  .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> 6 and 7 look like they have stinky fannies, the rest are ok, 0, 1 and 2 are a bit suspect but it depends on personality.


but if 6 and 7 had nice personalities would it mke a difference


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> but if 6 and 7 had nice personalities would it mke a difference


no, the stinky pussy makes them a no go area.

When people get to that size there are a lot of crevices that can be missed during showering, Im not taking the chance of going down and knocking the crust off a fold.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> well the apology was nice while it lasted!
> 
> Here's the thing re the avi...so if I'm looking at ur avi seeing a baseball cap wearing boy what am I going to think? Yep not good infact I might even think u stole it if I stereotype / judge u, but if I get passed that and see those arms / shoulder boulders well now. The avi looks different. so my avi was a social, experiment no one has ever said nice shoes...shame that ..look outside the box now and then.


to be fair, they arent nice shoes

if it was stripper heels you may of gotten a compliment on them :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> no, the stinky pussy makes them a no go area.
> 
> When people get to that size there are a lot of crevices that can be missed during showering, Im not taking the chance of going down and knocking the crust off a fold.


TMI WHEN EATING LUNCH...THANKS


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> no, the stinky pussy makes them a no go area.
> 
> When people get to that size there are a lot of crevices that can be missed during showering, Im not taking the chance of going down and knocking the crust off a fold.


my mate once pulled a fattie in a club. went back to hers and it was the fat folds in her stomach that was giving off a stench so bad he had to leave. hours spent in sweaty pubs and clubs with a michelin man stomach is not a good combo!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

2 3 8


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> to be fair, they arent nice shoes
> 
> if it was stripper heels you may of gotten a compliment on them :thumb:


how bloody rude!

Oh no I hate the stripper clear shoes


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> how bloody rude!
> 
> Oh no I hate the stripper clear shoes


just being honest, they look like something a child would wear to a fancy dress party  (even tho i know its not you in the avi)

feel free to post a pic of your feet in some strappy black heels then if stripper shoes arent your thing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lost my virginity to a bird who was so fat she had knickers on and you couldn't see em lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lost my virginity to a bird who was so fat she had knickers on and you couldn't see em lol


Are you really advertising that :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> just being honest, they look like something a child would wear to a fancy dress party  (even tho i know its not you in the avi)
> 
> feel free to post a pic of your feet in some strappy black heels then if stripper shoes arent your thing


Lol...ok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Are you really advertising that


I don't care haha. Hormones were raging lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...ok


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

2, 3 & 8 if I liked ladies


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> my mate once pulled a fattie in a club. went back to hers and it was the fat folds in her stomach that was giving off a stench so bad he had to leave. hours spent in sweaty pubs and clubs with a michelin man stomach is not a good combo!


I thnk it's interesting guys think this...iv been with women who are slim and stunning...and they havnt been the most clean! There's make up skimpy clothes nice smiles perfect bodies...but still.....trust me!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> All girls get disco fanny no matter what their size


Loool @disco fanny


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I thnk it's interesting guys think this...iv been with women who are slim and stunning...and they havnt been the most clean! There's make up skimpy clothes nice smiles perfect bodies...but still.....trust me!!!


yeah but a slim and stunning woman is worth putting up with a bit of a stench for, a fattie aint! :lo:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> yeah but a slim and stunning woman is worth putting up with a bit of a stench for, a fattie aint! :lo:


fickle!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> fickle!!!


ive been disappointed each time youve quoted me in this thread and not posted the requested pic of you in some strappy heels :ban:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> ive been disappointed each time youve quoted me in this thread and not posted the requested pic of you in some strappy heels :ban:


it's coming,


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I really am that bored!
> 
> View attachment 115207


Has @banzi been taking photos through your letterbox again?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I really am that bored!
> 
> View attachment 115207
> 
> ...


Is it Lottes 'squirt' post that has prompted these?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Of course. Posting pics of shoes trumps talking about females squirting bodily fluids on a forum where most men are supplementing additional test any day obviously ...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> it's coming,


giggidy


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> it's coming,


the gauntlet has been thrown!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I really am that bored!
> 
> View attachment 115207
> 
> ...


your really are that awesome! :wub:

id rep you but i dont know how since the upgrade lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> the gauntlet has been thrown!


I've played this game before, it never comes..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Plate said:


> I've played this game before, it never comes..


im an optimist so im keeping my fingers crossed. shes got a tough act to follow tho :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> im an optimist so im keeping my fingers crossed. shes got a tough act to follow tho :lol:


Good point mate lol

yeh Skye missmartinez did it :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Some sort of alphafemale-off going on here?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Just Banzi acting a douche.


I can't agree with that bit though, Banzi has been absolutely on point with his hysterical picture/gif choices recently :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Oi Oi what have I been missing????


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

5


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> :bounce: Yep, yep, yep, yep
> 
> View attachment 114789
> 
> ...


that arse is................................. i would eat my dinner off that arse..... I really would.. I'm all emotional now...


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> giggidy


no more likes left. :thumb:


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

23458


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

> 23458


where is the girl 23458 in that picture?! is that her size or weight or number?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> im an optimist so im keeping my fingers crossed. shes got a tough act to follow tho :lol:


I don't follow.....u know the rest


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Some sort of alphafemale-off going on here?


the boys try / would like to see that happen but nah...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> *Just Banzi acting a douche.* Funny seen as im one of the more prude like females on the forum


----------

